# Ladies, glasses or no?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Poll.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

If you wear glasses and the ladies don't like them, your just going to have to deal with it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Glasses are removable so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Glasses are great.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

I find this thread sexist!


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I love guys in glasses. So much it's ridiculous.

Which is really funny because for myself I prefer contact lenses hands down. I love glasses on other people, but not really on myself.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Sometimes more. I do like glasses for some reason but they have to suit them too some people look better without. Though in that case they are removable anyway so you know.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

In most cases the same. Some guys are actually more attractive with glasses though.


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

Depends on the guy. Some guys look better with glasses and some don't.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

More~ would be cute if both people in the couple wore glasses xD


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

No opinion on the topic 

But is it true that the more you wear glasses the weaker your vision gets over time (you become more dependent on glasses to see)? I'm probably going to get LASIK but no matter, I don't want glasses doing their own job of ruining my vision.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

euphoria04 said:


> No opinion on the topic
> 
> But is it true that the more you wear glasses the weaker your vision gets over time (you become more dependent on glasses to see)? I'm probably going to get LASIK but no matter, I don't want glasses doing their own job of ruining my vision.


Not true. However not getting enough sunshine outdoors has been proven to lead to myopia (near sightedness).


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

All girls look better with glasses.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Usually without, but the very short-sighted people obviously always look better with them. (Like when someone that usually wears glasses takes them off and their eyes look super small and squinty :lol ) It depends on the type of glasses as well. I don't really like square ones with thick frames, and I won't go into hipster ones.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No to glasses.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Women are unbelievably sexy in glasses.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

It needs a fifth poll option: Depends on their face shape and the shape of the glasses. My husband looks good in glasses. I'm trying to get my bf to get rid of his.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

A lot of guys look cute with glasses, but they don't suit everyone.

I definitely look a lot better with glasses than without.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Revenwyn said:


> My husband looks good in glasses.





Revenwyn said:


> I'm trying to get my bf to get rid of his.




:con

:get


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> :con
> 
> :get


Location: In an INFJ-ENFP-INTP love triangle


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I love black rimmed glasses on guys. Like the ones you see a lot of people wearing. Not because I wear glasses with black rims just cause they look so cute in them.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I thought this poll was about cups.
Ah well, arnie is awesome


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

Lets see norman reedus wear sunglasses a lot and he is CUTEEEE in them! I believe he wears them a lot because he got in a car accident in 2005 in which he went through the windshield and had to have surgery on his left eye, which has a titanium eye socket, plus he has 4 screws in his nose, I think he wears glasses a lot because his eyes are photosensitive... anyways here is picture







and here he is without glasses


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Same


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

It really depends on the person, so I'm going to go with "same". Many people look attractively intelligent in glasses. ^_^


----------

